# [SOLVED] IASTOR.SYS corrupt file



## lailam (Jul 13, 2008)

I recently replaced my motherboard and HD in my HP Pavillion dv5000 CTO. I am using the "all in one" recovery(?) disks to set up my notebook. Everything seems to be going fine then i am told the IASTOR>SYS file is corrupt. I did a little researching on this file and read something about changes needed in the bios....???????? Any info would be helpful...thank you in advance


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*

hi lailam,

forgive my ignorance but what is an 'All in One' recovery disk?


----------



## lailam (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*

oops this is the name HP gives the recovery disks that you are asked to create when you purchase the computer


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*

are you running Vista? also is your hard drive SATA?

EDIT:
you mentioned something about 'you are asked to create...', does it mean you created these disks?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*

try the recovery procedure from the service manual:

http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00700959.pdf

if you still get the same error, may be it would help if you can get the recovery/restore discs from HP. http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=&product=499849&lang=


----------



## lailam (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*

Sorry for the delay....no it is not an SATA drive and prior to replacing the motherboard I was running XP, and so wish to continue with XP. And lastly yes these are disks that I created when i purchased the laptop

I followed your link to the service guide, i believe it suggested updating the bios......nvm I think I understand why.....new drive....updated bios.....right?

thank you .....i or my husband will give it a shot and if this doesnt work to the professionals we go...again thank you for your time...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*

just to clarify.. the first link is for the steps on how to do the recovery procedure. you can use the CD copy that you made (i am sorry but i doubt if they are good copies) or you can use the one that you can order from HP (i highly recommend this one).

as for the second link, scroll down a bit until you see 
'*CD-ROM order page - Recovery Discs*'. you can select your XP version to order.


----------



## lailam (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*

Since i am downloading the updated bios file to a disc on another computer....how should I go about loading it in the dv5000?? just restart the computer with the disc in the drive?.....sorry this may have been a stupid question....


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*

sorry for the misunderstanding... i need you to follow the System recovery procedure but skip the BIOS update part. 

do *Performing a Recovery* in page B-11 here: http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00700959.pdf

to perform a recovery you need the factory recovery CD that you can order (select XP home or XP Pro recovery CD) from http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=&product=499849&lang=


----------



## lailam (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*

okay I just received the restore disks from HP and when trying to run the disk ...computer keeps skipping files...what to do???????????


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*



lailam said:


> okay I just received the restore disks from HP and when trying to run the disk ...computer keeps skipping files...what to do???????????


What do you exactly mean by 'computer keeps skipping files'? Like the CD/DVD drive is having problems reading the CD? If so, may be you have a problem with the CD/DVD drive.

Make sure you follow the recovery steps in the document (see link I posted previously).


----------



## lailam (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*

Sorry for the confussion, setup seems to progressing well until the point that the setup is formatting the partition, and repeatedly at 12% complete I get an error screen that says..."Setup can not copy the file: dvdplay.exe ". Options are to skip or retry. This then continuously happens until the system eventually shuts down.

I'm kinda anticipating that your reply will be to contact HP to get another disk.......????????????????? 

Anyways thank you in advance for your time, I really appreciate it.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*

Correct me if I am wrong... did we change the HDD yet?

I get this feeling there is something wrong with the HDD. The IASTOR error you see is also disk related. Now with the original CDs, it has copy problems and is shutting down.

Hmmm... here's a few things to try:

Clean the CD lens 
Check vents/heatsink and make sure they are clean of dust or any obstruction... just to be sure shutdown is not caused by overheating.
Run HDD diagnostic using the HDD maker's diagnostic tool (see HDD Diagnostic Tools link on my sig)
Run Memtest86+ to test your RAM. Run this overnight (if possible).

Post back what happens after each test...


----------



## lailam (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*

I have downloaded the HDD diagnostic and the memory diagnostic onto a dvd disk......one question....how do I run them? I believe they are ".iso" files??


----------



## lailam (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*

Oh and by the way it is a new HDD, and i did rubn the HD diagnostic that is available thru CMOS.

Alos I cleaned the CD lens and checked to make sure it is not overheating .


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*



lailam said:


> I have downloaded the HDD diagnostic and the memory diagnostic onto a dvd disk......one question....how do I run them? I believe they are ".iso" files??


You need to use Nero or ImgBurn or similar programs to burn the ISO image into a blank CD. If you are using ImgBurn, just right click on the ISO file and select '*Burn with ImgBurn*'

Pop those CDs in your CD/DVD drive and power ON your laptop. Make sure your laptop is set to boot from CD/DVD drive. You can do this by changing boot order in BIOS settings. Assuming you start Memtest, the test starts immediately after it boots.


----------



## lailam (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*

One more thing when i purchased the drive it did not come with a CD for installation....could this be a problem?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*



lailam said:


> One more thing when i purchased the drive it did not come with a CD for installation....could this be a problem?



What installation CD do you mean? I got drives from eBay that did not come with installation CD, so I do not understand what installation CD are you referring to. If you mean a driver CD, I do not think you need that.


----------



## lailam (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*

oops sorry, yes i meant the installation cd. i was just thinking that perhaps the HD needs a driver to work as well. I am just getting frustrated and thinking that there has got to be a simple resolution to this. 
Then to add to my frustration now my good laptop is not working as well, but that is still under warranty with HP

.....back to working on the memory test........


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*

You said you got a new hard drive. What brand did you get (I may have missed it in this thread.. sorry)? I am asking so I can help find a diagnostic utility specific for that brand.


----------



## lailam (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*

Just to make sure the HD is working and the recovery discs are good my husband installed the hd in another laptop and loaded the recovery disc (everything loaded without a problem) then took that hd out and put it back into my laptop (the dv 5000) and it starts and goes to the safe mode screen, once we try to start the laptop in safe mode it begins loading the files then stops and then the hp logo screen flashes briefly then goes directly to the safe mode screen again.

By the way it is a Fujitsu HD.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*



lailam said:


> Just to make sure the HD is working and the recovery discs are good my husband installed the hd in another laptop and loaded the recovery disc (everything loaded without a problem) then took that hd out and put it back into my laptop (the dv 5000) -- If you installed Windows in another laptop and moved the HD into another laptop then expect that it would NOT work. As I suggested in my previous posts, run Memtest in your laptop if you have not done so yet. This has been suggested for some time already but it seems you have not done this yet as I have not received any news about the results. I hope you do what has been suggested to be able to make some progress.
> 
> Also test the Fujitsu drive using diagnostic tool from this site.
> 
> ...


----------



## lailam (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*

Have been running the "memtest" ...how do you know when it is complete? How can you tell if it is still running the test? I'm pretty sure that the laptop has frozen. So I restarted the test "with default settings" and the test started out running fine and though the test ran longer the second time it does appear to be stuck again. ive tried hitting escape but nothing seems to work (keys). So just in case it is still running I'll just leave the laptop running as is for the rest of the night . 
As the system froze I did take notice of a large number in the column titled "ERRORS"...could this mean I have issues with my RAM?........................

Thank you...........


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*

We usually run Memtest for at least 2 passes for each stick of RAM. So if you have run it for some time or even just for a short while and you see errors (at least one) under the ERRORS column, that means you have problems with the RAM and should need to replace them. If you did the test with 2 sticks of RAM installed, run the test again but this time you have removed one of the sticks. This will tell you which stick needs to be replaced. I believe if you want to stop the test just press ESC key.


----------



## lailam (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: IASTOR.SYS corrupt file*

Woo Hoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It Works, My Computer Is Fully Functional!!! Thank You Sooo Much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank You For All Your Time And Patience. Oh And By The Way It Was The Ram.

Thanks Again


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Finally the good news. :grin:

Great JOB! Than you for sharing.


----------

